# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Uraz kręgosłupa odc. szyjnego?

## Zwiastun

Witam serdecznie. Mój problem wygląda następująco. Jestem tricksterem (salta, akrobatyka etc.) Kilka lat temu zrobiłem salto z wyprostowanym ciałem (w przód) w taki sposób że zahaczyłem głową o ziemię. Głowa została twarzą do podłoża natomiast reszta ciała wygięła się w ,,skorpiona" tj. praktycznie usiadłem na swojej głowie, tak jakbym prawie leżał na plecach tyle że głowa była twarzą do ziemi. Usłyszałem niesamowity trzask, po czym ok. 20min leżałem niewiele widząc i słysząc tylko pisk w uszach. Szyja bolała potem przez ok. 2 tygodnie. Dzisiaj przy energicznych ruchach ,,chrupie", czasem kiedy ma złe dni boli przy rozglądaniu się na boki czy góra/dół. Na kręgosłupie z tyłu w tym charakterystycznym punkcie-kulce (ostatni wyczuwalny?) mam jakby twardą sporą narośl. Słyszałem od jednego chirurga że po takim czasie RTG nic by nie dało, jedynie rezonans. Matka pracująca w szpitalu bagatelizuje to mówiąc że nie ma sensu, osobiście też uważam że już ,,po ptokach", tymbardziej ze fakt jakoś bardzo mi nie przeszkadza. Mam jednak pytanie, czy mogło dojść do jakiegoś urazu ze względu na w/w objawy, czy coś winno się w takiej sytuacji zrobić, abstrahując od tego że tak, zdaje sobie sprawę, miałem szczęście  :Wink:  Dziękuje i pozdrawiam.

----------

